# bungalows untouched



## kathyms (Nov 13, 2011)

for obvious reasons this site is being kept a secret, the homes have been empty for around 30 years and exept for damage they still have the owners belongings. 






























































the tree growing in the lounge




















now my sick sence of humor befor and after.





no loo roll






there are loads more but its getting pic heavey so ill post more later. thanks for looking.


----------



## kathyms (Nov 13, 2011)

*sorry had to add these*
































thanks for looking and please dont let on if you know were these buildings are.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2011)

Whay are these buildings abandoned then? Seems odd. You hear about it when the army take over an area or when there's been a sudden disaster. But it's not often you find houses with belongings still in them.


----------



## Breesey (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe my eyes are decieving me, but did you leave a little present in the toilets? Leave only footprints, and all that...

Otherwise interesting find and cool pics. Can't believe people would let their own property get into that state! Especially that tree growing in the living room..


----------



## kathyms (Nov 13, 2011)

*bungalows*

we went into the local pub and asked about them. It was once a garage plus homes and had been sold to demolish and make way for 9 new dwellings but has never been given planing permition. I have googled it but so far found nothing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 13, 2011)

Love them, love them, love them!

I really wish I knew where these were...then again, probably too far to actually travel for me! Sad when you see places like this just standing there, empty when people could have been living in them to this day.

Great pics!


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 13, 2011)

Leave NOTHING but footprints... good find though!


----------



## kathyms (Nov 13, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> Leave NOTHING but footprints... good find though!


it was either that or shit my self, lol. i see the funny side of life and i only left my mark. glad you like them.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 13, 2011)

kathyms said:


> it was either that or shit my self, lol.



That's not very ladylike. Your ladyship.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 13, 2011)

It's not very ladylike so I've removed the 'after' picture.


----------



## maximus (Nov 13, 2011)

RichardB said:


> It's not very ladylike so I've removed the 'after' picture.



Ahhhh thats why I couldn't understand the descriptions and pictures,good don't want to see that kind of thing.

Fab find,would love to see more picks please


----------



## highcannons (Nov 13, 2011)

Cracking find! Thanks


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

**

What a great find. Some cracking photos too. Nice one


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 13, 2011)

Great stuff.Wasn't there a joke about 4 candles out there somewhere


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 13, 2011)

For somebody who doesn't want the location revealed, she's not done a very good job of hiding it.


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2011)

Great Find you guys, I enjoyed it but I doubt that your secret place will remain that way for long. Thanks.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes mother you do have a sick sense of humour and it runs in the family and as you know I am a strong believer in the leave only foot print rule.
Now unfortunately my internet is running like a bag of [email protected]#t as used all my usage on the dongle so when its running normal I will upload my images but we do need a revisit when we have more day light as a lot of mine have the dreaded flash photography


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 15, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Yes mother



Oh, FFS. There's two of them.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 15, 2011)

A great find and report,nice to see them "generally"unspoilt apart from minor damage.

Respect for trying to keep their location secret

Its a shame really that demolition awaits them as they could be renovated and be much better properties than the modern crap they plan to replace them with.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha… yeah im not as bad as me mum though.. im the more urbexwise and normally my mum is bared from entering sites due to her being my dear old mother (or “my old dear” as she likes to be called) as well as her age and like we all know a majority of sites can be very dodgy dangerous even but with it being a couple of bungalows I thought the risk of danger was low.
And I agree with a fair few of the members who have replied to this thread leave nothing but foot prints don’t touch anything all you take is your photographs and don’t distress the buildings in anyway.
And yes mother dear you are as mad as a box of frogs lol haha…:jiggy:


----------



## kathyms (Nov 15, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Oh, FFS. There's two of them.


yes lol. both as mad as a box of frogs.:spinny::yes::wacko::biglaugh:


----------



## alex76 (Nov 16, 2011)

right my internet is now working proper again i will get on with some of my images after a tinker and resize yay


----------



## alex76 (Nov 16, 2011)

A few of mine from the weekend’s urban antics 




















































cheers


----------



## MattS (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice stuff Kath & Alex, good to see you're still out and about


----------



## kathyms (Nov 16, 2011)

Alex they are brill, funny how 2 people can take different shots of the same place at the same time.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 16, 2011)

kathyms said:


> Alex they are brill, funny how 2 people can take different shots of the same place at the same time.



Haha... I had too cut most of them out coz you where in it lol no only joking top explore its nice to see the love of photography, urbex, and a dodgy humour runs in the family


----------



## glass (Nov 16, 2011)

Memories, we used to have chandlers like the one in the first pic, a a vacuum cleaner similar to these in the pic and a TV like that. Why wold anyone put doors on a TV?

Nice pics, got any of the garage


----------



## alex76 (Nov 17, 2011)

MattS said:


> Nice stuff Kath & Alex, good to see you're still out and about



Its about time you and chris got out for an explore dude been ages mate ill bell ya when we on the next


----------



## alex76 (Nov 17, 2011)

glass said:


> Memories, we used to have chandlers like the one in the first pic, a a vacuum cleaner similar to these in the pic and a TV like that. Why wold anyone put doors on a TV?
> 
> Nice pics, got any of the garage



know what you mean mate few bits in there took me back to when i was a lad


----------

